# Share recipes on Cooked Diets



## Koicare (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone got some recipes to share on cooked Diets for Puppies and older GSD's?


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

No real recipes but we use the crock pot for whole rabbit and we also get some whole(guts& bone) extra fine ground rabbit and brown it. But we are working on a elimination diet.Also working on the DW to move towards a raw diet.just put a copy of the barf diet in the bathroom in hopes she will read it.LOL


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

My usual recipe is probably too basic and obvious to be worth posting, but I will anyway. I mix it with with kibble, and I doubt it would provide complete nutrition on its own.

1 to 1 1/2 lbs. chicken gizzards, chicken breast, ground turkey, or lean ground beef

1/2 cup white rice

2 or 3 carrots, chopped fine, and/or other dog-healthy vegetables

1 tbs canola oil or olive oil

2 cups filtered water

Simmer carrots and rice for about 15 minutes, covered tightly, then add meat, return to a good simmer, and cook for another 15 minutes, covered tightly. Turn off heat, stir, replace lid, and let it sit till all the liquid is absorbed.


----------



## pamlarouge (Dec 17, 2008)

With the exception of the oil, this recipe is something we feed Sammy as well. I shudder when my pil bring home off-brand dog food (who knows what's in that stuff? It's written in Polish, so I have no idea...) from Tesco or Biedronka (horrible, off-brand grocery store chain, worst quality ever, bleh). 

We also usually sub groats (not so common in the U.S. but quite popular here) for rice-they have the consistency of brown, long grain rice, and Sammy really likes it. They absorb liquid (such as chicken broth!) easily, so it works well for our concoctions. We usually boil random chicken pieces with dog healthy veggies, shred the meat from the bones, conserve the broth and serve it all together (meat, veg, and broth). 

He's never been one to eat dry dog food-he either eats something along those lines or a mixture of that and canned food. He doesn't even like puppy food, wet or dry, to be honest







but we also have him on some puppy supplements recommended by the vet, so I think he's getting what he needs.

If anyone has further suggestions that would be great-I'm also trying to find a decent recipe for dog biscuits. Again, I don't trust the quality of the ones here, and they're also quite expensive, so I think a homemade recipe would be much better. Thanks!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My basic recipe:

4 cups uncooked grains (long grain brown rice, millet, quinoa). Cook in 12 cups of water for 2-3 hours or until very mushy. You may need to add extra water.

2 large sweet potatoes, pureed. 6 large white potatoes, pureed. Add to rice after an hour. Sometimes I use winter squash as well. 


Sometimes I also add 2-4 eggs in while the mixture is still hot. This helps bind everything together and adds additional protein. 

Allow to cool. Add 1.5 cups pureed veggies and fruits. I often use carrots, kale, leafy green lettuce, parsley and apples. 

Add 5 pounds raw meat grind (this includes ground up bones and organ meat so it is fully balanced. Bravo and Primal both sell these. They cost a little over $2/pound). 

VERY IMPORTANT: If you are not using a pre-mixed meat grind then you need to add a source of calcium, either finely ground egg shells or bone meal powder. 

I vary the grains and the veggies. I use organic whenever possible.


----------



## pamlarouge (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Bowwow! I will definitely have to try this!


----------



## Koicare (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks very much I will give these a try!


----------



## Jolanbee (Apr 12, 2006)

I brought my dog Griffin home when he was 7-week old. At that time he had a very sensitive tummy (he produced loose stool and very skinny even though his apetite was VERY GOOD). I tried several brands of commercial dog food (Nutro Ultra, Canidae, Innova....). He slowly picked up some weight but I was still not happy with the quality of his stools. When he's ~ 4-5 months old I switched to home-prepared diet and OMG I saw dramatic results (no more loose stools and he began to act like a puppy!!) 

Here's Griffin's regular diet: 

Meat Loaf
15 pounds of ground Chicken (breasts / thighs) or Beef
20-25 large eggs
4-5 pounds of chicken / beef liver
4-5 pounds of sweet potatoes
4-5 pounds of potatoes
200-250 grams of wheat germ

I use KitchendAid Stand Mixer to grind / slice / dice / mix the ingredient. Then I put everything into multiple baking pans and bake for ~80 mins at 380F. This amount of food is enough to feed Griffin for 16-18 days. For each meal Griffin gets a piece of meat loaf PLUS:
* 3/4 cup of home-made "V8" (carrot + celery + cucumber + tomato etc.) OR steamed seasonal vegetables
* rice
* supplements (e.g. nupro, OMEGA 3-6-9)

Occasionally (2-3 times each week), Griffin gets to eat lamb or fish or Natuarl Balance canned food instead of meat loaf (to make sure he gets protein from multiple sources). 

If anybody has any comments about my recipe (nutrition etc.) I'm more than happy to hear about them.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama's current diet:

1 c. quinoa
1 c. oat groats 
1 large sweet potato 
1 large can salmon (14.5 ounces)
1 pound ground duck or beef
6 scrambled raw eggs
1 tsp. eggshell powder (I use a coffee grinder to make the powder)
1/2 cup pureed leafy green veggies (lettuce, parsley, kale, etc.)
2 cloves garlic

I cook the grains in 6-8 cups of water for at least two hours. After a half hour I add in the (pureed) sweet potato. After the grains are mushy I add in the meat, stirring it in so that it cooks quickly and is well distributed. I also add the scrambled raw eggs at this time so that they cook up. After the food cools I add the canned salmon, eggshell powder, garlic and veggies. 

I do not add other vitamins b/c that's covered in Chama's supplements. If I were feeding this to another dog I would add additional vitamins like kelp, lecithin and B, A and E.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

what guidelines are you all using to determine how much to feed?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

In a large mixing bowl combine the following:
3.83 pounds of meat (regular beef) included in this should be approximately 8 oz. of calf liver
5 cups (dry) quick oats
1/3 cup of wheat germ
2 cups of wheat bran
500ml of water 
All ingredients are raw!

In food processor:
50 ml molasses
25 ml Safflower oil
25 ml Flax oil (cold pressed)
25 ml codliver oil
75 ml applecider vinegar
4 cloves of garlic
3 cups of carrots
2 tablespoons raisins
3 small eggs or 2 large (cooked 5 minutes) shell and all

Blend/grind until all ingredients are in small pieces, combine back with the meat/grain mixture. Feed approximately 3% of your dogs body weight for an adult dog per day.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

@ AK GSD - Raisins can kill your dog, I'd suggest replacing them with something like cranberries or blueberries.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

I read online that the ratio for Meat to Veggie is 2:1. Is this true?

I've been feeding my 3.5 months old gsd 3 times a day the following:
1.5 cup of dry food
3 tablespoon of fresh cooked food (chicken, egg, carrot and broccoli)
1 tablespoon of water/chicken soup w/chicken oil
*1 teaspoon of Missing Link in the morning

So far I haven't tried to feed him any fruit since he has sensitive stomach...

This is my first GSD so can anyone please comment/suggest?


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just want to throw this out there.I'm not trying to tell anyone any thing.But We have home cooked for our dogs for over a year.and the main stay was rabbit & potatoes.well I had been bugging the DW on trying raw.so we did and man what an change.they behave so much better,and there coats are like velvet.also It takes about 1/2 the time and 1/2 the cost.Not sure if it was the not cooking the meat or removing the carbs.but what a difference and it has only been a few weeks


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

KONG Stuffing

1. 1 cup fat free natural yogurt
2. 1 tablespoon peanut butter
3. 1/2 cup oat meal
4. 1/2 cup of water

Mix it all together and pour in ice cube tray....VOILA!
Yummy ice cubes to stuff the kong with before I leave for work! Maya LOVES it!


----------



## sandra902 (May 13, 2002)

OK so here is what i made today:
browned ground turkey
brown rice cooked in low sodium chicken broth
frozen mixed veg
i went with 3-2-1 proportions
3 c meat
2 cups rice
1 cup veg
threw it all in the cuisinart and gave it a whirl

we'll see what inga thinks of it!
i'm thinking all i need to add to this is calcium source - eggs?

at first purchase it is more expensive per cup than canned natural balance but once i source a cheaper ground turkey or some alternative poultry (i think i'll boil up a whole chicken next time) it'll bring the cost way down. plus i can pronounce everything in her dish.


----------

